# Firearms and Shooting > Firearms, Optics and Accessories >  BSA centrefire variants

## Mathias

Pretty sure  @bunji called for a new thread on the BSA sporting rifles of yesteryear. I have owned a few Viscount 7x57's and a near new Hunter in 222. I was once a member of an NZ BSA interest group (long before internet forums) run by a collector of BSA by the name of Lindsay from the Coromandel and had a huge amount of paper copies of sales brochures and other literature from the days of glory, but unfortunately this got misplaced during a shift and went to the tip. 

I'm sure there is still good info out there among our members and some has been shared through other posts. Over the years I've come across some interesting stuff relating to the early days of centrefire development and I'll post some photos that I saved from a TM auction. This one must have been very early in the 50's and was described as being made as a dabble in the US market. It's a BSA Factory 220 Swift in a longer action than the 222 & marked "Hunter", note the Mauser type extractor and bolt release. Shame the bolt wasn't photographed. 




I also have another photo I need to find of a Viscount 7x57 being sold with its original box from the factory. This box is marked "Hunter"

----------


## Russian 22.

Is this a thread to post photos of our BSA? Cos I have a sporter Mauser with a decent 308 win barrel on it.

----------


## caberslash

Started a simillar thread on the UK forums: https://www.thestalkingdirectory.co....l-arms.189300/

Would be very interested to see all the models as I never could get my head around the early designations!

----------


## Tentman

There was an accountant chap from Gore who have a very significant collection (20 or 30??) of these early BSA's, an amazing variety, many different calibers - I recall a 257 Roberts, integral muzzle brakes, all sorts of things, his were all minters to . . . .

----------


## Husky1600

Theres a guy in Wgtn, that had the whole of his second story in his house devoted to his collection of sporting rifles. He specialised in BSA's, and believed he had one of every model, often several of some models. Cant remember his name, but that was way back in the 90's

----------


## bunji

@Mathias Thanks mate lets hope a few of you knowledgeable on the old BSA models can pass on some good info ,as there always seems to be a lot of interest when one comes up & a lot of questions asked about them . :Thumbsup:

----------


## Mathias

> Is this a thread to post photos of our BSA? Cos I have a sporter Mauser with a decent 308 win barrel on it.


Yeah why not share the pics of BSA's on here. They are great firearms with a colourful history here in NZ.

----------


## Mathias

> There was an accountant chap from Gore who have a very significant collection (20 or 30??) of these early BSA's, an amazing variety, many different calibers - I recall a 257 Roberts, integral muzzle brakes, all sorts of things, his were all minters to . . . .


I've only ever seen one 257 Roberts Viscount in NZ for sale, surely there must be more.

----------


## Mathias

Here's the picture of the Viscount 7x57 for sale with original box and Pecar scope I might add. Now this box marked as Hunter could well have been how they were delivered to NZ and how most of us know them as BSA Hunters. I certainly knew them as that, as I had two uncles from that error, one was a Govt culler & the other a meat hunter on and off.


I should add that I did actually see in the flesh 20+ years ago a Viscount 308 in a red box like this, that the original owner showed me. Never had a scope fitted and had 6 rounds fired from the original Winchester ammo that came in yellow boxes in those days. I tracked it down about 10 years ago and he had given it to his son in law and it was in a bad state to say the least, box was gone.

----------


## Moa Hunter

I sold on behalf a BSA Mauser actioned 303. It was a military action but fully re-firbed with a BSA barrel

----------


## tetawa

BSA sold actions to the states, the rifles were sold under the "Herters" brand, brought a few of their stocks from Boyds a few years ago.

----------


## tetawa

> I've only ever seen one 257 Roberts Viscount in NZ for sale, surely there must be more.


Have owned a couple, sold one to D. Tipple for his "collection", mate saw it in a GC store a few months later.  Did have the late Tony Hawkins rebarrel a couple of BSA's in 257 Roberts Imp.

----------


## Mathias

> I sold on behalf a BSA Mauser actioned 303. It was a military action but fully re-firbed with a BSA barrel


Yeah I had a really nice one too, I think they were referred to as the Model E. P14 action reworked & fitted into a walnut stock with checkering on the pistol grip.

----------


## Mathias

> Have owned a couple, sold one to D. Tipple for his "collection", mate saw it in a GC store a few months later.  Did have the late Tony Hawkins rebarrel a couple of BSA's in 257 Roberts Imp.


I had a Viscount rebarreled by Steve Blenkarne of Truflite fame in 257 Roberts Imp, was my main hunting rifle for years and took most of my best trophies with it.

----------


## 25 /08 IMP

> I had a Viscount rebarreled by Steve Blenkarne of Truflite fame in 257 Roberts Imp, was my main hunting rifle for years and took most of my best trophies with it.


Was that back in the days when he is was using Pacnor or once he started making his own.

Sent from my CPH1903 using Tapatalk

----------


## tetawa

> I had a Viscount rebarreled by Steve Blenkarne of Truflite fame in 257 Roberts Imp, was my main hunting rifle for years and took most of my best trophies with it.


Had a few barrel jobs by Steve also after Tony passed on, had a 257 Imp chamber reamer which I sold recently to a local guy who did his own chambering.
257 Roberts was a favorite of mine, Tony Hawkins rebarrelled a Browning BAR in it for me.

----------


## Jhon

Well I have a nothing-to-write-home-about CF2 in 222.  The last gasp attempt by BSA (the CF2)  to survive that most agree they got quite wrong.  Nevertheless, while I am not keen on traipsing it around the hills it is beautifully made, slick except for the feed of the small cartridge which requires precision placement in the magazine, and deadly accurate. Paid $450 for it a couple of years ago with a Bushnell Banner scope on it. Not something I intend to part with. Will watch the thread with interest.

----------


## Mathias

> Was that back in the days when he is was using Pacnor or once he started making his own.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1903 using Tapatalk


Mine was an Olympic barrel which he also imported from the US, shot really well.

----------


## BSA270

A friend of mine has a .257 Roberts Viscount. Only one I've ever seen. Quite heavy. I had a 7x57 years ago which shot very well with 139gr. Hornady projectiles but needed a gun bearer to carry it. Gave it to my son to use.

----------


## mudgripz

Moderators - can you sticky this BSA thread for ready reference.

----------


## Lucky

> Here's the picture of the Viscount 7x57 for sale with original box and Pecar scope I might add. Now this box marked as Hunter could well have been how they were delivered to NZ and how most of us know them as BSA Hunters. I certainly knew them as that, as I had two uncles from that error, one was a Govt culler & the other a meat hunter on and off.
> Attachment 178247
> 
> I should add that I did actually see in the flesh 20+ years ago a Viscount 308 in a red box like this, that the original owner showed me. Never had a scope fitted and had 6 rounds fired from the original Winchester ammo that came in yellow boxes in those days. I tracked it down about 10 years ago and he had given it to his son in law and it was in a bad state to say the least, box was gone.


Man that is a great way to advertise an old rilfle , Pecar scope and boxes as well , incredible. I havent owned a BSA for a few years now but I used a 7 x 57 Viscount (always called it a Hunter model back in the day ) same as the one above for a long time , I did a stupid thing and had it restored and it lost all its charm so I sold it .
Had a 3006 Majestic for a while as well ,  lovely light stalking rifles , the ones with the muzzlebreak were not the best on the hearing though.

----------


## Lucky

Here’s a add from American Rifleman Magazine in  1960 for BSA Majestics  , 6 Lb 3 oz and a timber stock , thought it would be good info to have with this thread .

----------


## Mathias

@Lucky good literature there. It supports what  @Arthur McBride was saying in promoting the monarchy to the yanks with the Royal line. I see they were quoting the same weight for the Royal Featherweight as the Majestic. These rifles were way ahead of their time when it came to lightweight hunting rifles and I think it was all too new for the yanks that were so used to their 8+ lb rifles from Remington & Winchester, hence why I think the Monarch & CF2 went on to a burger & fries diet and gained a few lbs.

On a side note, the Monarch 1st pattern, which is essentially a Majestic with new trigger & heavier stock can be made into a fine rifle to be appreciated. I saw one that a talented stock maker gave a make over and whittled down the wood and reshaped it to be a 6.5lb rifle with lovely detail. Certainly a possibility to create again as there are a few original Monarch's appearing for sale a realistic prices.

----------


## Micky Duck

I see a $12 adapter to use if you didnt want the loudener???? wonder just what they were??? I dont think loudeners were screwed on so ant adapter would have to go over it to block vents.....

----------


## Mathias

> I see a $12 adapter to use if you didnt want the loudener???? wonder just what they were??? I dont think loudeners were screwed on so ant adapter would have to go over it to block vents.....


They were a slip over shroud with a pinch bolt to clamp on the barrel, known as a range adaptor.

----------


## tetawa

Had one, came on a Mini 14, didn't know the origin for many moons.

----------


## Micky Duck

wonderful......pity browning didnt supply them with the early BOSS systems.... pretty sure the interaction with one of those started the tinitus ringing for me. they later supplied non ported ones....I recal trying coke can and insulation tape to one in .30/06 on range in PLPT to try and tame it....it simply blew it apart...we made fella shoot alone while we all retreated with earmuffs ...man that was LOUD.

----------


## 7mmwsm

Hunter 222 and Imperial Featherweight  3006

----------


## Lucky

@Mathias , yes I agree they were ahead of there time for a lightweight rifle , as you say most sporting rifles were 7 1/2 Pound bare or more , this thread has got me wanting one again now .....

----------


## Mathias

> @Mathias , yes I agree they were ahead of there time for a lightweight rifle , as you say most sporting rifles were 7 1/2 Pound bare or more , this thread has got me wanting one again now .....


Yeah I want at least two back that I sold 

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

----------


## Copelli

Mathias

Your Posts are extremely interesting. For one, they have finally cleared up for me the ongoing (global) confusion about the BSA 'Hunter' models of the 1950's. Technically speaking, the only 'Hunter' models were the short action .222 and .22 Hornet models with 'Hunter' stamped on the outer chamber. However, your .220 Swift is the FIRST non .222 or .22 Hornet I have ever seen so stamped 'Hunter' by BSA. I would therefore suggest yours is a VERY rare Rifle! 

Also, your Viscount Box labelled 'Hunter' (which I have also never seen before) 100% proves that the old timers on this Forum are right - i.e. throughout the 1950s ALL of the BSA centrefire Rifles of whatever calibre WERE called 'Hunters'. They may not have been stamped 'Hunter', but they were called 'Hunters'. It's great to have this FINALLY clarified.

I don't pretend to know everything about older BSA Rifles, but I do know quite a bit and can talk about them all day!! :-)

My current BSA Collection includes all original, mint .222 and .22 Hornet stamped 'Hunters', original mint Viscount/Regent Featherweights in .243 and 30-06, and a very interesting and original 1956 7x57 Viscount/Regent from South Africa which in its life has taken a LOT of big game out there.

SARVO sold an unfired, 100% mint US-market .222 Hunter on this Forum 2-3 years back, and I regret not buying it. 

The older BSAs were generally excellent, accurate and beautiful Rifles, which is why the NZ Cullers blew most of their original barrels out! In fact, I think the main reason the NZ Cullers eventually moved to the Sako Vixen as a preferred shooter was its slight weight advantage (although it was/is also incredibly accurate), and because the Hunters had been so thrashed!

----------


## BSA270

Have the same range adaptor which came with my Majestic when I bought it. Never used it but has been a good talking point over the years. I had a bronze sleeve loctited inside the brake to reduce the noise.

----------


## jpurdon

Got a BSA CF2 270 coming in the mail as we speak. Its my first rifle so excited to get my hands on it. Interesting reading about a bit of the history of the BSA rifles

----------


## tetawa

> Mathias
> 
> Your Posts are extremely interesting. For one, they have finally cleared up for me the ongoing (global) confusion about the BSA 'Hunter' models of the 1950's. Technically speaking, the only 'Hunter' models were the short action .222 and .22 Hornet models with 'Hunter' stamped on the outer chamber. However, your .220 Swift is the FIRST non .222 or .22 Hornet I have ever seen so stamped 'Hunter' by BSA. I would therefore suggest yours is a VERY rare Rifle! 
> 
> Also, your Viscount Box labelled 'Hunter' (which I have also never seen before) 100% proves that the old timers on this Forum are right - i.e. throughout the 1950s ALL of the BSA centrefire Rifles of whatever calibre WERE called 'Hunters'. They may not have been stamped 'Hunter', but they were called 'Hunters'. It's great to have this FINALLY clarified.
> 
> I don't pretend to know everything about older BSA Rifles, but I do know quite a bit and can talk about them all day!! :-)
> 
> My current BSA Collection includes all original, mint .222 and .22 Hornet stamped 'Hunters', original mint Viscount/Regent Featherweights in .243 and 30-06, and a very interesting and original 1956 7x57 Viscount/Regent from South Africa which in its life has taken a LOT of big game out there.
> ...


Hugh Bradley, Stager Sports had many early BSA spare parts a few years ago. Remember him stating he had a Viscount 7x57 with "Hunter" on the action. Only one I.ve heard of.

----------


## tetawa

Here is what I use in BSA's today.
1&2  243 Majestic, well worn, my everyday rifle.
3&4  223 Hunter, MAB 1-10 stainless barrel all cerecoated.
5&6  222 Hunter medium weight barrel, has no bolt so shares with .223. Was rebarreled in England before purchased so know little about it.

----------


## Copelli

Excellent, reliable Shooters tetawa - the 223 Hunter is particularly interesting, and nice.

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Here is what I use in BSA's today.
> 1&2  243 Majestic, well worn, my everyday rifle.
> 3&4  223 Hunter, MAB 1-10 stainless barrel all cerecoated.
> 5&6  222 Hunter medium weight barrel, has no bolt so shares with .223. Was rebarreled in England before purchased so know little about it.


Is that a Nickel on the Majestic?

----------


## tetawa

> Is that a Nickel on the Majestic?


Yes, came from here.

----------


## 7mmwsm

I have a fixed four power which my dad put on the 3006 when he bought it in the late fifties. I'm tempted to get it cleaned up and re gassed and put it on the 222.

----------


## tetawa

> I have a fixed four power which my dad put on the 3006 when he bought it in the late fifties. I'm tempted to get it cleaned up and re gassed and put it on the 222.


I have a couple of 21/2- 6 power, love them. The one on the Majestic is a crosshair with dot, other is 3 posts with dot. Still very clear plus like the FFP set up.

----------


## Moa Hunter

> Here is what I use in BSA's today.
> 1&2  243 Majestic, well worn, my everyday rifle.
> 3&4  223 Hunter, MAB 1-10 stainless barrel all cerecoated.
> 5&6  222 Hunter medium weight barrel, has no bolt so shares with .223. Was rebarreled in England before purchased so know little about it.


What make are the mounts on the bottom photo ? We bit high but look to fit the dovetails

----------


## Lucky

These  old Kowa  4x scopes were good as well , as you can see it has been well used  but glass still clear , Parker Hale mounts

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

https://www.trademe.co.nz/a/marketpl...ing/3261320880

----------


## tetawa

> What make are the mounts on the bottom photo ? We bit high but look to fit the dovetails


They are Sportmatch from Gunworks, like Parker Hale only come in 2 heights so anything scope wise over 40mm objective forces you into the highs.

----------


## tetawa

> https://www.trademe.co.nz/a/marketpl...ing/3261320880


Looks very nice, when last advertised he stated that came from BSA factory without checkering, seemed unusual.

----------


## Lucky

> Looks very nice, when last advertised he stated that came from BSA factory without checkering, seemed unusual.


I very much doubt that

----------


## Mathias

> I very much doubt that


Agreed

----------


## Mathias

Talking about scopes, I bought a B. Nickel 4x36 #4 reticle off Ryan Songhurst a few months ago. All in anticipation that the right period rifle (BSA or Sako) will show up for sale. Lovely optically bright scope, that I fitted to my more modern A1 Sako 223 to give it a home in the meantime.

----------


## Lucky

@Mathias , nice , I still have my original Buttplate off my Viscount , if somebody has an original rifle missing a Buttplate you know who to PM .

----------


## csmiffy

> These  old Kowa  4x scopes were good as well , as you can see it has been well used  but glass still clear , Parker Hale mounts 
> Attachment 178557


Got a very nice 4x one of those with slightly fatter sniper reticle with ph rings and several sets of bases from red rover (rip) last year. Good price too
Havent shot through it yet though

----------


## 7mmwsm

> That is definitely not the original stock. Not even the right wood or stain, and they didn't have flutes on the comb; plus the cheek piece is too pronounced. 
> Someone gave that a total make-over, reblued and restocked it. They did a good job.
> I have seen a lot of people not get get custom stocks checkered because they don't know who can do it, or do it well, and they think its not that important...personaly I think it looks like the rifle is not dressed properly. A good stock needs checkering.


I had my suspicions about the stock being original too.

----------


## mpf

> I had my suspicions about the stock being original too.


It may be a herters bsa u9 ??

----------


## PadLo

Does a BSA long tom count?

----------


## Moa Hunter

> They are Sportmatch from Gunworks, like Parker Hale only come in 2 heights so anything scope wise over 40mm objective forces you into the highs.


Cheers tetawa, I went to Gunworks and asked about the Sportmatch as I have a set on a 22. They told me that Sportmatch only come in 15mm. 
I thought that I could machine a slice off some standard dovetails and screw + loctite those onto the BSA dovetails to bring them up to a standard height and thickness then use the leupold PRW rings.

----------


## tetawa

> Cheers tetawa, I went to Gunworks and asked about the Sportmatch as I have a set on a 22. They told me that Sportmatch only come in 15mm. 
> I thought that I could machine a slice off some standard dovetails and screw + loctite those onto the BSA dovetails to bring them up to a standard height and thickness then use the leupold PRW rings.


Was thinking of machining down an old set of PH rings ( bottom half) then fitting a picatinny rail to them, easier to fit a night vision to the rail.

----------


## bunji

Can l just say Thanks to everyone sharing their knowledge & interesting tales ,l have looked forward to sitting down reading this post each night before bed. This Forum is full of knowledgeable & interesting  Good Buggers   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> Talking about scopes, I bought a B. Nickel 4x36 #4 reticle off Ryan Songhurst a few months ago. All in anticipation that the right period rifle (BSA or Sako) will show up for sale. Lovely optically bright scope, that I fitted to my more modern A1 Sako 223 to give it a home in the meantime.


Beauty wee scope that. Had my reservations about moving it on but wasted on a rough bastard like me!

----------


## Mathias

> Cheers tetawa, I went to Gunworks and asked about the Sportmatch as I have a set on a 22. They told me that Sportmatch only come in 15mm. 
> I thought that I could machine a slice off some standard dovetails and screw + loctite those onto the BSA dovetails to bring them up to a standard height and thickness then use the leupold PRW rings.


For reference, BRNO 600 & 601 rings fit the BSA dovetails once you machine off the recoil lug on the rear ring set. I have a set of Aussie Hilver rings that I did that to for my 222 Hunter. Another option to consider.

----------


## Lucky

Premium Optics Australia is worth a try for some older rings  , I have brought some Hilvers from him before , not sure if you can still send that stuff from Aussie in the post now though.

----------


## BSA270

Interesting old book 1971 by Frank de Haas Has a good section on commercial turn bolt actions and rifles. Has a great section on BSA rifles including a page on the Majestic parts and prices.Also has a lot of dimensions of actions etc. Includes Royal, Majestic, Monarch and U9. It's an American book hence some difference in model names.

----------


## BSA270

There are about 6 pages on the BSA models I could put on this section if members are interested but will take a bit of room to do so. May help with a lot of queries regarding models, dates etc. Bearing in mind it won't have Viscount and Imperial models shown as such being American.

----------


## Copelli

> Premium Optics Australia is worth a try for some older rings  , I have brought some Hilvers from him before , not sure if you can still send that stuff from Aussie in the post now though.


I've dealt with the guy at Premium Optics in AUS and he's a good bugger. But given the AUS firearms laws he will only send Rifle parts to AUS addresses. Bit like NV Gear from the US - a pain in the arse!

----------


## BSA270

Page 233 is the one I posted showing the Majestic parts. Some interesting reading here.

----------


## Mathias

@BSA270 man thats some good reading there. I have John Walkers large book on rifles and it's reasonably detailed but not a concise at this, thanks for posting.

----------


## BSA270

Amazing the detail in some of these old books. This one has a lot of sporting rifles plus military etc.

----------


## ZQLewis

> There was an accountant chap from Gore who have a very significant collection (20 or 30??) of these early BSA's, an amazing variety, many different calibers - I recall a 257 Roberts, integral muzzle brakes, all sorts of things, his were all minters to . . . .


Hi Tentman,  Did he also have a very nicely wooded Ruger #1 in 243 ?  Probably 1970's vintage.
Passed away Last year???
Z

----------


## Pauli

Sacked this morning with my 7x57 _MakeOver_ variant (details posted elsewhere on the forum).



162gr HDY ELD-M + 39gr AR2208

Up the hill in the dark before 6.00am for 6.15am sunrise, wind in my face. Got busted on my left so stopped and watched as 3 - 4 disappeared into a stand of native. A couple of steps, look to the right and there's the hind looking directly at me...freeze until she puts her head down. She immediately lifts it up again but I'm ready for that and when she puts her head down again, I slip in behind a couple of punga stumps, find a steady rest and squeeze off on her neck at 120m.

----------


## BSA270

Few BSA for sale on the Yellow site at the moment.

----------


## caberslash

> Attachment 178650Attachment 178651
> Interesting old book 1971 by Frank de Haas Has a good section on commercial turn bolt actions and rifles. Has a great section on BSA rifles including a page on the Majestic parts and prices.Also has a lot of dimensions of actions etc. Includes Royal, Majestic, Monarch and U9. It's an American book hence some difference in model names.


Full book (3rd edition) is online and downloadable : https://archive.org/details/Bolt_Act...es_3rd_Edition

----------


## Mathias

@JohnDuxbury
Check this thread out about BSA Hunters 

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

----------

